# Splitting loading firewood New Jersey hard workers needed



## Naked Arborist (Nov 29, 2011)

Looking to hire hard working dependable men or women to carry, split, stack and load firewood. No chainsawing at all. Good attitude and great work epic required! Part time position available. May become full time for the right individual. Pay depends upon experience and dependability. Your own transportation is a big big plus. I will not drive out of my way to pick you up for work.

This is very hard, demanding labor intensive work. If you have not or can not do labor intensive hard work! PLEASE DO NOT RESPOND!

Thank You
PM to this add


----------



## damato333 (Dec 10, 2011)

Where are you located at in new jersey?


----------



## damato333 (Dec 10, 2011)

I just remembered it says where you live under your name. Do you have a log splitter or are you splitting by hand? I split my own firewood with a hydraulic log splitter so I am no stranger hardwood work.


----------



## Naked Arborist (Sep 21, 2012)

*firewood season is coming up fast*

Bump...


----------



## treeclimber101 (Sep 26, 2012)

Naked Arborist said:


> Bump...



Call me I will help ya if you help me with my #### we'll barter time for time


----------



## Naked Arborist (Sep 27, 2012)

*Thanks but read this first.*



treeclimber101 said:


> Call me I will help ya if you help me with my #### we'll barter time for time



Cash for Cash works to. That is where I'm at right now. Looking out for Number 1 and 2 3 4 5 back at the home-stead. No more getting burned for me.

I have to "Barter Smarter." You do your end first, then I'll do mine. It will be in writing. That's where I stand. This is why...

I want to vent my rant and post it in a new thread so go read it if you care to.

Go to: OFF TOPIC FORUM, Rants and Raves

It's been a tough year. If any able bodies WANTING TO WORK will figure out what their day will entail if they read this + show up. I have gotten no PM's for workers since this add was listed, sad I know...

On the plus side Treeclimber101 shows ambition kudos! He answered this add.


----------



## treeclimber101 (Sep 27, 2012)

Naked Arborist said:


> Cash for Cash works to. That is where I'm at right now. Looking out for Number 1 and 2 3 4 5 back at the home-stead. No more getting burned for me.
> 
> I have to "Barter Smarter." You do your end first, then I'll do mine. It will be in writing. That's where I stand. This is why...
> 
> ...



I enjoy kudos there a tasty snack ! But anyway the offers open I will do your #### first whatever I and I will sign a contrct I guess??? No worries to me I am not really the back door type of guy . I am here in Glendora if ya get jammed up we'll help ya out..... LATER


----------



## Tree Pig (Sep 27, 2012)

treeclimber101 said:


> I enjoy kudos there a tasty snack ! But anyway the offers open I will do your #### first whatever I and I will sign a contrct I guess??? No worries to me I am not really the back door type of guy . I am here in Glendora if ya get jammed up we'll help ya out..... LATER



I dont know man... you love the back door and you know it. You guys from Jersey all do. You may as well be Greek.


----------



## Naked Arborist (Sep 27, 2012)

Tree Pig said:


> I dont know man... you love the back door and you know it. You guys from Jersey all do. You may as well be Greek.



I just don't know anymore. All this #### talked about Jersey people. My back door is tight and stayin that way. :msp_scared: I hope...

And another thing I hear, "Jersey Shore this and that" It is about New Yourkars "Bennies" if you will. They are defiantly NOT from LBI or AC. We get crap from all the Snookie haters and most of us don't watch the show. We saw one episode and that was quite enough! 

NA runs and hides up a pine tree :rockn:


----------



## treeclimber101 (Sep 27, 2012)

I am just gonna throw this out there ! But my siter looks just like snookie as a matter of fact my son calls her aunt snookie , that all we did as teenagers was go to the shore get hammered drunk sleep for 2 hour and go back to work , hell I used to drive my bosses crew cab to the shore house after work ! I lived the shore life and loved it , we still hang there for a better part of the summer , my wife has pictures posing with snookie at adelphias LOL


----------



## Naked Arborist (Sep 27, 2012)

treeclimber101 said:


> I am just gonna throw this out there ! But my siter looks just like snookie as a matter of fact my son calls her aunt snookie , that all we did as teenagers was go to the shore get hammered drunk sleep for 2 hour and go back to work , hell I used to drive my bosses crew cab to the shore house after work ! I lived the shore life and loved it , we still hang there for a better part of the summer , my wife has pictures posing with snookie at adelphias LOL



Figures you'd hit me back wit dat. Especially after the graciuos offer to help lol. 

Sounds like the second half of summer for us in WildWood 85' 86' 87' .. .. ... Plus you have to piss away at-least 2 G's a week to have any "real" fun. We used to meet up with these dudes from NYC and whata party they threw. One night a forth story party got raided down the street from the Garfield Hotel where we stayed. So anyway, we head down there to rescue the keg via down the fire escape steps a crashin' and right in the truck of a Smokey The Bandit car. Nice burnout too, cops never saw the car leave lol. Then back to Garfeild and party the rest of the night with a Canadian hockey team on our second floor. We taught them how to play Quarters  They puked out the kitchen sink window in the alley! Great players top notch guys as they sat right back down at the table to play some more  Your right those were the days.

Insert foot in mouth...

we caught the end of an era, never enough rental cops and always wild times!


----------



## D&B Mack (Sep 27, 2012)

Tree Pig said:


> I dont know man... you love the back door and you know it. You guys from Jersey all do. You may as well be Greek.





Too funny...


----------

